# First Pen Box Buy of '07 - Extra Boxes



## Monty (Jan 24, 2007)

*UPDATE: 3/05/07*
All of the black single cardboard boxes are gone. I have 10 double inserts left and 7 of the all black metal double pen boxes left.

*****************************************************************************

Because of the way I have to place the orders, I have almost a case <s>248</s> 25 of the black single cardboard penboxes left and I found I had an extra <s>50</s> 20 of the double inserts left from the last buy. I also have 4 black metal single 14 black metal double, 6 black metal gold rim single and 2 black metal gold rim double boxes.
If you are interested in any of these, email me first so I can keep track of what is left. They will go on a first email in basis.
There are no extra sleeves.

edit to add "black single"




*UPDATE: 03/01/07*
The last of the orders have been boxed up and will ship out today. Again, please double check your order in case I miscounted.


*UPDATE: 02/28/07*
The rest of the boxes came in yesterday. Got the rest of the ordered boxed up and ready to weight for mailing. Should be able to get the last of them in the mail by Friday.
I will have some more of the single cardboard boxes available. Just need to see how many inserts I have left.


*UPDATE: 02/24/07*
Got the first group of 20+ boxes out today. Below is a list of those shipped. Please check you order when you get it. I have been known to miscount. The rest should be here in Wednesday and out by the end of next week.









*UPDATE: 02/20/07*
...sort of. Novel Box s****ed up again. I had ordered a total of 2000 of the single and double cardboard boxes. They only shipped 1000. I'll be making a call tomorrow to get the rest of the order. It looks like everything else is here. In the meantime, I will get what I can out by the end of the week. Those that ordered first will be filled first. I'll keep ya'll posted as to whose ships when.

*UPDATE: 02/15/07*
I have had several inquiries as to when to expect the boxes.
I have not received the boxes yet. They were shipped to me on Tuesday Feb 13. I hope to get them by Monday or Tuesday. It will take me the better part of next week to get all the orders together. I hope to have all of them in the mail by Monday Feb26. 


*UPDATE: 02/08/07*
The cardboard boxes and sleeves are gone. I still have 5 each of the single and 13 double gold metal boxes.
I may have more after I get the orders boxed for shipping. I'll let you know then what is still available.


*UPDATE: 02/07-07 Late update*
After getting everything sorted, totaled and ordered, it looks like I will have about <s>81</s> 54 extra of the cardboard pen boxes, and <s>8</s> 5 each of the single and 13 double gold metal boxes. Also have  95 sleeves for the cardboard boxes. Please email/PM me if you want any of these so I can keep track of what is left. Also, because I had to order extras to make the lot quotas, I may have a few more after everything is boxed up and shipped. I'll keep you updated.



*UPDATE: 02/07-07*

The buy is now officially closed. I'll most likely have extras for sale. I'll post what is available as soon as I get the order tallied and placed.

Here's the updated summary




************************************************************************


*UPDATE: 02/04-07*
Do to the response to this buy, I'm extending the deadline 2 days to Wednesday morning Feb 7 at 6AM central time. 

*****************************************************************************


*UPDATE: 02/02-07*
Here is an update on the Pen Box Buy as of this morning. Please check it for accuracy as I have been know to make typing errors.




**************************************************************************





*UPDATE: 01-29-07*
Below is a summary of who has order so far. Please check it for accuracy as I have been know to make typing errors.





***********************************************************************

Gearing up for a few spring shows and I'm out of pen boxes. I've also received several emails about when the next buy would be. I've set up the web page again at www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html .
I'll close the buy on Feb 5 at 6AM central time.

edit in: I will ship internationally. Please email me what you would like and I'll get a shipping cost to you.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm new to this, and would lke to order some. But I'm confused. What are the sleeves for. If the boxes come with the necessary insert to hold a pen. Like I said, I'm confused.


----------



## wpenm (Jan 25, 2007)

The sleeves are white cardboard cover that wraps around the box. Keeps the box protected during shipment.


----------



## Monty (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />I'm new to this, and would lke to order some. But I'm confused. What are the sleeves for. If the boxes come with the necessary insert to hold a pen. Like I said, I'm confused.



Like Gary said, the sleeve slips over the box and keeps the top from coming off. They are not really necessary, a number of people don't use them, but I find they make the box easier to wrap if the pen is for a gift.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Monty and Wpenm, the fog has cleared. As soon as I can get some money in paypal I'll do up an order. []


----------



## aksarben (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of the boxes?

Scott


----------



## Monty (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aksarben_
> <br />Do you have any pictures of the boxes?
> 
> Scott



They are on the web site -
www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html


----------



## webmonk (Jan 29, 2007)

Which size(s) of pen are these boxes good for? I think those are slimlines in the picture, but would they also work for the Polaris size or even larger like the Gentleman's?

Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Jan 29, 2007)

Jon,
I have been able to get pens as large as the Jr Gent II and Jr Statesman II (the largest I sell other than the Emperor) in the cardboard box with no problem other than putting the insert in so it is flat with the bottom of the box instead of raise off the bottom. I'll have to try the Emperor in the metal boxes, I usually us a leather pen case like AS sells for them.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else; but those spreedsheet shots are so small, they are almost illegible to me.  You ought to make them bigger!!  Not a problem for me since I am not in on this buy; but may be a problem for others.


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2007)

Randy, Is that better now?????


----------



## dwig (Feb 3, 2007)

Paid thru PayPal for the following:
25 Blk. Metal Pen Boxes-single
25 Sleeves for Metal Box
10 double inserts
Richard Ludwig
dwig42@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2007)

Much better, Mannie!![^]


----------



## dbriski (Feb 7, 2007)

Monty Did you have a final updated spreadsheet?


----------



## Monty (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbriski_
> <br />Monty Did you have a final updated spreadsheet?



Working on it. Will be up shortly.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 8, 2007)

Mannie e mailed you regarding the xtra boxes and sleeves i will take all 53 boxes and all 95 sleeves if you still have them.


----------



## Roy99664 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in no hurry for mine.  If it will help, move me to the end of the list.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Monty,
 I got my boxes today and everything was perfect as expected, They are very nice boxes, to those who asked on this thread. Thank you for doing this ~ Joe Pozzi


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, nice boxes. Got mine today, now I wish I would of got more. Oh well, needed to see them first. Next group purchase.


----------



## rovercat (Feb 26, 2007)

Received my order of boxes today. Thank you Monty. Only problem I have is I did not order enough. Will order more next time. They are very nice and thanks for doing this.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 26, 2007)

Once again arrived safely - great service - Thanks for doing this Mannie.  You make it seem effortless as I'm sure its not, but a great service to us.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 26, 2007)

My box of boxes arrived today. Thank you! 

Chris


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 3, 2007)

I got my box too, thanks again Mannie, I appreciate that you do this for us.  Have a good night.

Janet


----------



## Mikey (Mar 3, 2007)

Quick question on the carboard boxes:

If you have 248 of the single left, does this mean they already have the single insert in the box? if we want two pens, we would just get the double insert from you?

How much were the cardboard boxes again? Shipping? (I saw the link to your pages was removed.)


----------



## Monty (Mar 3, 2007)

Mikey,
The box comes with a single pen insert. If you need a box for 2 pens , you need to order the box/single insert and and order a double pen insert extra. Shipping can be from $4.05 - $14.00 depends on how many boxes you order. The link just worked for me, but let me know how many you want so I can make sure there are enought left. Right now it should not be a problem.


----------



## Monty (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Because of the way I have to place the orders, I have almost a case <s>(248)</s>(200) of the black single cardboard penboxes left and I found I had an exta <s>50</s>40 of the double inserts left from the last buy. I also have 4 black metal single 14 black metal double, 6 black metal gold rim single and 2 black metal gold rim double boxes.
> If you are interested in any of these, email me first so I can keep track of what is left. They will go on a first email in basis.
> There are no extra sleeves.
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Mannie, Recived today alls well. Thanks


----------



## smitty (Mar 3, 2007)

Received my box order today.  Everything A OK.  These are some very nice boxes.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mannie,
  Received my boxes (50) yesterday. Thank you very much.


----------



## Malainse (Mar 5, 2007)

Boxes arrived safe and sound, a bit cold, its 15 here..

Thanx


----------



## webmonk (Mar 5, 2007)

Got mine today too. Thanks!


----------



## Draken (Mar 6, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, everything looks great, thanks for hosting this!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## dbriski (Mar 7, 2007)

Got my boxes Monday.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Monty, I got my stuff yesterday.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

Locked at Mannie's request. See the new topic...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22613


----------

